# Co-Sleeping Bumper



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the correct place if not Mods please move me







. We've had a family bed for almost 4 years now and I was lucky enough to find an awesome bumper thingy when my son was born via a thread here on MDC. I just noticed tonight the cover is tearing and I can't seem to find out where it came from or the name of what it even is. I was hoping I could post a picture and maybe a someone here would have a clue. I;; pull the camera out in the morning when everyone is awake. For those who may be brave enought to give it a shot its as long as the bed. It is the shape of a giant hot dog and has velcro that runs between the matress and boxspring. HELP!


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

The Snug Tuck Pillow


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh... POETESS YOU are MY HERO









I didn't sleep last night because I kept falling off the bed







. I guess my son isn't the only one who needs that bumper.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh I *love* our SnugTuck! Glad PP helped you there.


----------



## yogamommy (Feb 18, 2007)

We made our own by rolling up some towels and blankets, then placed in under our fitted sheet. Just a thought to save some money!


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogamommy* 
We made our own by rolling up some towels and blankets, then placed in under our fitted sheet. Just a thought to save some money!

Now *that* is a great idea... I've been meaning to do something now that ds is rolling all over the place. I guess you could also buy those cylindrical pillows (forgot the name...) and stuff those under the sheet as well.


----------

